# Backup von HMI erstellen



## 4nD1 (31 Mai 2010)

Hallo
Wie bekomme ich von einem OP/TP(da wir soviele verschiedene Versionen im Einsatz haben zähl ich die nicht extra auf) das WinCC projekt auf meinen Rechner? Diese sollte möglichst während des Betriebs der Maschine passieren können und es sollte sicher sein das dass komlette Projekt mit allen Variablen usw gespeichert wird.


----------



## marlob (31 Mai 2010)

Servicetool ProSave V7.4.4


----------



## 4nD1 (31 Mai 2010)

Damit habe ich es schon versucht aber hatte keinen Erfolg damit. Ich bekomm einfach keine Verbindung zustande. Ich benutze den Cp5512 Adapter für den Laptop und ein MPI-Kabel kann es daran liegen?


----------



## Buschmann (1 Juni 2010)

Ja!

Spaß beiseite - ein paar mehr Infos zur Verbindung (OPxx, TPxx, MPxx, Steckplatz am Gerät, Einstellungen...) wären nicht schlecht. 

Buschmann


----------



## 4nD1 (1 Juni 2010)

Ich versuche grad Probeweiße auf ein Tp170b Color zu kommen. Am Tp habe ich versucht eine Verbindung über den RS422/485 Port mit der PC-Card CP 5512 und einem MPI Kabel von Siemens aufzubauen.

Wenn ich mit ProSave eine verbindung auf bauen will kommt immer der Fehler das kein Gerät gefunden wird.


----------



## marlob (1 Juni 2010)

Hier findest du welche Kabel für welches Panel benutzt werden können
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/19109408


----------



## 4nD1 (1 Juni 2010)

Laut der Liste kann ich mit MPI übertragen. Aber es geht trotzdem nicht.  Liegt es daran das ich das MPI-Kabel von Siemens benutze? 
Da mein Laptop keinen COm port mehr hat über lege ich mir schon die ganze Zeit wie ich es noch machen kann. Hat da von euch einer eine Idee wie ich das machen kann?


----------



## volker (1 Juni 2010)

ist das panel im transfermodus?
was ist in der systemkonfig des panels für den übertragungsweg angewählt?
taucht das panel unter erreichbare teilnehmer auf?


----------



## Dr.Best (2 Juni 2010)

1. ein backup vom Panel kann 2 Arten haben 
- mit Prosave >> Image Backup samt Projektierung Filesystem Lizensen unsw.... 
- ein Backup vom Panel auf eine Speicherkarte o.ä. kann nur über das Controlpanel oder über eine Systemfunktion geschen, die Systemfunktion muss sich irgendwo in WCF Projektierung verstecken ... 

2. Panel >> Prosave >> auf jedenfall das richtige Kabel verwenden und Panel in Transfermodus (richtigen Transfer auswäheln) !!!! nix da während das panel läuft unsw =)  

Aus beiden Backups kann man die Projetierung nicht mehr lesbar für WCF herunterladen. Können aber ruckzuck wieder eingespielt werden und das Panel läuft wieder ... falls es mal kaputt war/ist

3. die einzigste Möglichkeit das Projekt lesbar zu " zu downloaden" ist das Projekt mit der Funktion "Rücktransfer" zu übertragen, dann kann man später das Projekt wieder lesber herunterladen und weiter projektieren (achtung knowhowschutz gefärdet)

Bei einem Download kann das Panel laufen wird aber automatisch beendet ... (zumindest glaub ich das weil es ja gleich auf ist wie ein transfer. nur umgekehrt)


Kabel >> verwendet bitte keine MPI Kabel bzw USB Adapter >> kurz um, es gibt schwirigkeiten in bezug mit Panels, MPI Kabel hat keine Terminierung und der USB Adapter hats sowieso in sich mit den Panels mal gehts mal ned ... 

Achja schaumal in der PC pg SS ob das Panel als Teilnehmer (aktiv) erkannt wird ? ¿ ?

Grüße ...


----------



## 4nD1 (7 Juni 2010)

@Volker ja das Panel ist im Transfermodus und ich habe die richtigen Transfermodus.

@Dr.Best Danke für die Infos. 
Ob ich es mit WinCC Flex lesen kann ist mir egal da wir es nur als Datensicherung haben wollen. 
Ich habe noch eine kleinere Frage.
Ich benutze ja den CP 5512 Adater von Siemens für meinen  Laptop. Geht das mit dem überhaupt?


----------



## 4nD1 (9 Juni 2010)

So habe von dem TP 170B Color ein backup gemacht. Ging super dank eueren Hinweisen.

Nun hab ich versucht auf ein Tp 270 "10" zu kommen und von dort ein Backup zu erstellen. Aber da kommt immer der fehler das dass Image nicht gespeichert werden kann. Verbindung zum Gerät hab ich(Transfermodus an, und eingestellt ist auch alles richtig). Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------

